

WikiLeaks Now Victim Of Its Own Leak - wicknicks
http://www.npr.org/2011/09/03/140154900/wikileaks-now-victim-of-its-own-leak

======
mathattack
Now this is an interesting example of recursion in action. :-)

~~~
michaelcampbell
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2957939>

